# GIVEAWAY! Enter To Win a SAMSUNG GALAXY TAB 7” TABLET (sponsored)



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

1. Subs provide their own material, and employees get stuff on account at the store.

2. Interesting idea. Could see it being useful with a company that travels a lot.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> No employees, so I guess I'm SOL.


It said subs as well.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Subs don't by my materials. 

1) My employee has a debit card. I get an alert everytime is used.

2) why would I want or need something else to track.


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

1. Employees only supply their own money when going to the dump, gas, etc. and are reimbursed immediately.

2. Visa and other cards give great rewards with purchases. Can't beat that.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I give my one full time guy 'running money' when he's likely to need supplies when I'm not around---he turns in receipts at the end of the week--

He seldom buys much---so it is not a big concern in my world.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

1) We reimburse small items or issue a company check or the use of a company card as needed. Otherwise we usually acquire all materials in advance for the subs.

2) I would much prefer to use a company card to this kind of service. At least that may it's not my money up front. And yes, why pay a fees for using your own money and getting nothing back from it. Poorly thought out service in my opinion.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

mikeswoods said:


> I give my one full time guy 'running money' when he's likely to need supplies when I'm not around---he turns in receipts at the end of the week--
> 
> He seldom buys much---so it is not a big concern in my world.


Exactly what I do. Lead has $200 of company's money and turns in receipts when it runs low. To be used for gas, material or occasional lunch.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I've always try and buy everything ahead of time but on rare occasions I will pay someone back with a cheque. 

I think the idea of being able to change restriction and limits on my phone. Sounds like it would be a helpful card 


builddaley.com


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

sub supply there own stuff if not in the contract the rest call in to the office what they are short or need. just a tool for the cash strapped contractor same as a cc


----------



## lancito (Jul 30, 2015)

_Hi TxElectrician,_
_
_
_It's Lance from Bento. Thanks for responding and entering our drawing. I am hearing a lot that Contractors have an expense management process that works well enough and that's a good thing.__ My dad has a great collection of tools that he’s comfortable with. When I showed him my cordless drill and laser level, he realized that technology evolves “a better way.” Similarly, contractors are comfortable with using debit cards, cash, HD prepaid cards and checks, which are all great tools, but compare the time spent using a manual screwdriver versus a power screwdriver with the time you may spend writing checks, reimbursing expense reports, chasing down receipts/change and needing to meet someone to give them money, and I think you’ll see the parallel. If it’s good enough for you, then great, but there may be “a better way.”_


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

lancito said:


> _Hi TxElectrician,_
> _
> _
> _It's Lance from Bento. Thanks for responding and entering our drawing. I am hearing a lot that Contractors have an expense management process that works well enough and that's a good thing.__ My dad has a great collection of tools that he’s comfortable with. When I showed him my cordless drill and laser level, he realized that technology evolves “a better way.” Similarly, contractors are comfortable with using debit cards, cash, HD prepaid cards and checks, which are all great tools, but compare the time spent using a manual screwdriver versus a power screwdriver with the time you may spend writing checks, reimbursing expense reports, chasing down receipts/change and needing to meet someone to give them money, and I think you’ll see the parallel. If it’s good enough for you, then great, but there may be “a better way.”_


Are you seriously saying that this card of yours is as revolutionary as the cordless drill versus a screw driver? Give me a break.

You are adding another card, it doesn't take away the need for collecting a receipt or managing that card. It's still something that has to be managed and tracked.

Ever heard of the saying, don't fix it if it ain't broke? :thumbsup:


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

1- we have accounts at our lumber yard and paint supplier, and we can authorize who can and cannot purchase material on our account. Rarely do we need to send anyone elsewhere, but will give them cash upfront or reimburse afterwards. 

2-Bento looks pretty good, but I'm not sure if it would work for us. Maybe if we were a big company running several large scale jobs with several PM's, or if we had several guys doing small jobs/service work where it would be necessary to find the nearest hardware store to pick up supplies, because we wouldn't know what we need til we get there. But being in the middle, where we really only have one lead guy, it doesn't make sense. I'm given a company credit card and entrusted to use it as need be. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

ContractorTalk said:


> View attachment 228529
> 
> 
> Bento for Business wants to learn more about YOU and the Contractor Talk community. That’s why they are giving away a Samsung Galaxy Tab 7” tablet.
> ...



1. I'm solo. I don't use subs. I guess I don't qualify.

2. Bento? The database for mac? If so, very user friendly. If not, I'll let you know after I check out your site.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay. Just checked your site. I like what you have, but I would be more inclined to use a pre-loaded credit card.

I travel for business and with the ever present chance of having my debit card skimmed (that's direct access to MY money) I have transitioned to pre-loaded credit cards. I use this method mostly for fuel and meals, sometimes at print shops. If I get skimmed, a) it is a limited amount of money, and b) it's not tied to my business checking account.


----------



## KaskiConstructi (Jul 30, 2015)

*Benito*

1. How do you give money to subs or employees who buy supplies on your behalf? 
We add the money for the purchase into there check.

2. Please visit BentoForBusiness.com, then tell us what you like or dislike about the product?
I like that you can control how much an employee spends and on what they spend it on. Whether that be a Kitchen Remodeling, a Bath remodeling, or some other project.


Visit use at 822 Morgan Davenport, WA 99122 or at www.kaskiconstructioninc.com


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Just a little over a week left to enter this!!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I usually dole out enough cash to cover what I think it is going to cost. That sometimes works and sometimes doesn't.

I am kinda liking this idea for business and family and the monthly price is not too much if it works well.

Andy.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

1) don't do it much, but have either doled cash and demanding a receipt asap, or reimbursed check or cash to a sub in exchange for receipts.

2) Bento looks beneficial, but I would feel the need to "trust, but verify" all purchases. That's to stifle the temptation of anyone purchasing materials for any side jobs "by accident". Plastic can do that to folks.

Side note: I'll be passing this info on. I know guys that would probably use it since it eliminates some headaches.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

mattsk8 said:


> 1. Employees are reimbursed by me writing them a check, and I include a memo that states "reimburse" in the memo line.
> 
> 2. The idea is great, but having it would be redundant since I do all this already with my business debit account.


Congratulations! You are the winner in our random drawing.

Please contact me by private message with your shipping information.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Cricket said:


> Congratulations! You are the winner in our random drawing.
> 
> Please contact me by private message with your shipping information.


Congrats Matt, I have this tablet and it's a nice one, I think you'll like it.


----------

